# Traumatized cat?



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

It was my roommate's birthday this week, so I decorated our apartment a bit for her birthday. I covered her door in wrapping paper, hung streamers, and blew up some balloons. Little did I know... Onyx is apparently terrified of balloons. He was hanging out in the living room all night, which was weird by itself, but I didn't give it too much thought. But when I went to collect him for the night, I was carrying him down the hallway and I felt him tensing and squirming. As we got within about five feet of the door, he panicked, shredded my arm and shoulder, and bolted under my bed, where he stayed for hours. I had to shut my door (to block the sight of the balloons), wash my hands (so they didn't smell like balloons), and use liberal amounts of catnip spray to finally coax him out. And then he refused to leave my bedroom this morning even after I had finally let the air out of all the balloons and thrown them away. He's hardly eating, wet or dry, and he's being very clingy now. He is still scared of the hallway, although he will run full speed down it if he HAS to.

I traumatized my kitty! How can I help him now? I never knew he would be scared of balloons! And now I feel like he's constantly stressed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Onyx,
Can you get him interested in playing? That will help him get rid of some of the negative energy, and decompress from the balloons, keep using the cat nip spray!

Go ahead and leave some food out, along with water, he'll eat when he feels calmer...
Keep to your normal schedule, it will help reassure him that everything is OK!
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, Sharon! He has 0 interest in playing, although I've tried to get him interested and I've used the spray. He seems to just want to cuddle all the time and be literally touching me whenever possible (this isn't typical for him). I'm continuing to offer food hopefully tomorrow will be better for him, poor baby. He is definitely stressed.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh poor baby. There is no way you could have known he would be so afraid. I hope he settles down soon.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Time is your best friend here. He will get over it, but it's a good lesson learned for him. 
We had a terrible snowstorm here last winter and the Petsmart where I volunteer needed to evacuate the cats. I took them all home since my foster room was empty of kittens anyways. Poor Tanner stayed hidden for 3 days! It was only on the last day that I noticed he would sneak out from under the cage and pass a glance at the turning ceiling fan! THAT was what had terrified him and I didn't know until the morning they were to go back to Petsmart! Poor guy lived in terror of the ceiling fan the whole time. 

Lesson learned - we never know what will effect our furbabies. Who knows maybe someone popped a balloon next to him previously?


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

We have had a small success this morning! Onyx gobbled up his favorite meal (rabbit formula wet food) when I brought it to him, although he is still terrified of the hallway. He was meowing at my door like usual this morning, but when I opened it to let him out, he panicked and darted back under my bed. He acts stressed when the door is open, but I don't want to shut him in my bedroom all day while I'm at work. Especially since my roommate will be home and he hates being locked up while people are here (he's very social). But when the door is open, he hides and cower and generally acts uncomfortable.

At least he ate!! Not drinking much, but he ate wet food, so that's good.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

In my experience the best way to deal with any animal (or small child for that matter) being suddenly terrified of something random is to just act like it's no big deal.

Thunder storm? Meh.
Balloons? Meh.
Whoops, I dropped a pot. Meh.

If YOU'RE chill about it the cat will see it as no biggie and will calm down sooner. It's ok to reassure them, but don't go overboard - getting too anxious about it yourself will only convince the cat they were right to be terrified.

My boys will spook at something occasionally, but they get over it within a few minutes. They just check out if I'm nervous, see I'm not concerned, and shrug their little kitty shoulders before going back to playing/grooming/being monsters. lol

It helps that Jitzu is overall calm. She's just not phased by anything, so the boys have the two of us as guides of 'what to be anxious about'.

Torri is a whole different story. She is naturally anxious, and will decide something is going to eat her, for sure! However, aside from giving her a bit of reassurance, we still don't worry about it too much. So she still hates loud noises, but as soon as they stop she's fine again. Inanimate objects that startle her she gets over much faster than sounds - as soon as she sees that they aren't actually chasing her, she's fine with them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess you _could_ also buy the Feliway spray or a calming cat collar, see if that helps your stressed guy.

My Cat Is Scared or Upset : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

He seems to be doing better with the eating, at least. He's still staying in my room, although for the most part he is staying out in the open rather than under the bed. We're working through it! I definitely appreciate the advice to stay calm. Can't let myself get worked up just cause he is!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Onyx,
Like I mentioned, and Library chick said, just go on about your business as normal! Keep all the normal routines, this will let him know, it's OK!
Cats are emotional little sponges, and will pick up on your emotions, and energies! So the calmer you are, the calmer he'll be! 
Sharon


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

You guys were absolutely right! My little goofball is doing so much better today. He's still nervous going by her door (maybe this means no more scratching?), but he's willing to go out and eat in the kitchen again and he's a lot more relaxed. And we played!! Fingers crossed we're in the clear now!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you figure it out, let me know. After http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/301362-great-balloon-caper.html all Book has to do is se one go by outside and he flips out and hides.

Neelix and MowMow couldn't care less.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow, didn't Book have a very traumatizing experience with a balloon??
S.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, the thread is linked in my post above. Balloons don't come into our house any longer, it's way too stressful for his delicate mind


----------

